# Barefoot Woman - Religious Sect Or . . . ?



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

I was shopping in a thrift store today, and noticed two women come in who were dressed in old-fashioned type clothes - long skirt, a loose blouse, crocheted shawl and an old-fashioned bonnet. I thought, well maybe she was a Mennonite, though they usually wear a certain style of dress and head cover; I've seen quite a few of them around here though this isn't a big Amish area. But then I noticed they were *barefoot,* which definitely was odd to me. I can see running around barefoot at home, but out shopping? It's against the rules of most stores, but maybe not the St. Vincent De Paul thrift store. I don't know. I just wondered if there was some religious sect in which women went around with head covers and barefoot.

Oh and by the way, I didn't find much good stuff; bought a few machine-quilted pillow shams and wood trouser hangers. I'm always needing those hangers, the ones that clip together. I was in a neighboring town waiting for my daughter to get out of a meeting and needed to kill some time.


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

Reported on the local TV news that college students at Carnegie Mellon University were going barefoot today. Some event calling on people to go barefoot in solidarity with poor folks around the world. But I don't remember the organization or the name of the event. And now I can't find any reference on the TV station website (thought it was KDKA, but might have been WPXI.) And nobody in the video was wearing 'old fashioned' clothes.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I LOVE going barefoot. I practially cried this morning when it was too cold to walk the garden sans shoes. I HATE shoes.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

http://postbox.msn.com/?q=all-GO+BAREFOOT&id=&city=all&category=33&gt1=34148

This is a link about the barefoot day stuff.


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

Barefoot isn't all that great an idea. To get into a store, you have to walk across parking lots w/their oil, antifreeze, and garbage, and sidewalks w/their cigarette butts.  In warm climes, including the American South, there are insect & worm pests that enter through the feet. It is illegal in restaurants & schools here in NY to be barefoot. Don't know if that applies uniformly to stores. Sue


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

edayna said:


> I was shopping in a thrift store today, and noticed two women come in who were dressed in old-fashioned type clothes - long skirt, a loose blouse, crocheted shawl and an old-fashioned bonnet. I thought, well maybe she was a Mennonite, though they usually wear a certain style of dress and head cover; I've seen quite a few of them around here though this isn't a big Amish area. But then I noticed they were *barefoot,* which definitely was odd to me. I can see running around barefoot at home, but out shopping? It's against the rules of most stores, but maybe not the St. Vincent De Paul thrift store. I don't know. I just wondered if there was some religious sect in which women went around with head covers and barefoot.
> 
> Oh and by the way, I didn't find much good stuff; bought a few machine-quilted pillow shams and wood trouser hangers. I'm always needing those hangers, the ones that clip together. I was in a neighboring town waiting for my daughter to get out of a meeting and needed to kill some time.


First: Ewww
Second: This is why there is no such thing as a "10 second rule" in my house. If it hits the floor...next stop is the trash.
Third: Ewwww in a public place.....

I am a bare foot kinda gal, in my own home and yard. Period.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

Cody Loudin fans??? 

We have lots of Mennonite folks here but none that go barefoot in public. 

All cotton clothing and no shoes. I wonder if they are in a group who doesn't believe in using manmade products (plastics) and animals? It may be hard to get shoes that aren't made somewhat of leather and/or plastic material.


----------



## DWH Farm (Sep 1, 2010)

April 5th was "One Day Without Shoes"..It was started by Tom's shoes to raise awareness of children in third world countries who do not have shoes..

http://www.onedaywithoutshoes.com/learn-more


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Never saw a barefoot Mennonite.
> 
> I thought fleetingly about the "barefoot day thing" but I would have had to walk across the snow to participate - so uhm no.
> 
> I do occassionally go barefoot in the yard (love the feel of the earth and grass - ahhhhh) and on the porch and sometimes in the house - but MOST of the time -no. Sandals, yes, nasty dirty feet -not so much.


Strangly, when I used to hike barefoot in the PNW, by the time I was done, my feet wern't all nasty looking. Surprised me too.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

In lancaster PA, the amish go bare foot almost all spring and summer.


----------



## Country Bumpkin (May 1, 2009)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> First: Ewww
> Second: This is why there is no such thing as a "10 second rule" in my house. If it hits the floor...next stop is the trash.
> Third: Ewwww in a public place.....
> 
> I am a bare foot kinda gal, in my own home and yard. Period.


I totally agree, barefoot in a public place is nasty because for the simple fact you don't know what your really walking on. Too much crud floats around with shoes on & I have NO desire to find out what you'd get barefoot. Now when i'm here at home, i'm barefoot 90% of the time. There is no "10 second rule" in my home either, if it hits anything other than your plate it's trash - NO EXCEPTIONS. It's just gross.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

if it hits the floor here, it's dog chow LOL! don't even try to reach for it, you'll lose a hand LOL!


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

When I was a kid, you could hardly keep shoes on me. Even as a young adult, I went barefoot as much as I could, and my feet were so tough I could walk on hot asphalt, rocks, stickers, etc. I tried to remember to bring a pair of sandals in my backback in case I needed them, but I rarely wore them.

It was kind of gross, as the bottoms of my feet were black. But I was kind of a hippie back then, so it didn't matter. 

Nowadays I wear shoes and have tender pink feet again.


----------



## Wildwood Flower (Aug 26, 2006)

I hadn't heard about the "barefoot day" for the poor. 

I am always barefoot at home but have found that clogs and sandals are easy to put on when I go out. I can't stand uncomfortable shoes. 

Unfortunately, my feet get tough as shoe leather. I have taken to getting a pedicure in my old age. I've never had such nice feet in my life. For awhile anyway. 

I do wear shoes outside since our place is full of stickers.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

This is my favorite barefoot woman: Barefoot Becky She is the best female polka accoridan player in all of Minnesota, dontchaknow! We've enjoyed her music several times.










[YOUTUBE]Y3dT2qtvCto[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I thought we were supposed to be kept barefoot and in the kitchen?


----------



## Deb862 (Jun 22, 2005)

I have also seen alot of Amish men, women, and children go about barefoot often. Have seen them do so when visiting neighbors and shopping.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Yep, seen barefoot Amish and some OO Mennos too. Couldn't do it myself, in public I mean. I see too many men spitting huge loogies and shall we say 'clearing their sinuses' on the sidewalks and parking lots to ever want to go unshod in public.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

City Bound said:


> In lancaster PA, the amish go bare foot almost all spring and summer.


Where we lived in NY most of the Amish were barefoot unless they were working around animals or machinery. Not in winter though. 

Sounds like this instance could have been either - Amish or other strict religious sect or the "barefoot day."


----------



## mountainlaurel (Mar 5, 2010)

Not Mennonite. Church rules for public is shoes and stockings. I refuse to wear them when it gets above 80. I just make my dresses longer and wear sandals.

I've seen OO's barefoot in public though.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> First: Ewww
> Second: This is why there is no such thing as a "10 second rule" in my house. If it hits the floor...next stop is the trash.
> Third: Ewwww in a public place.....
> 
> I am a bare foot kinda gal, in my own home and yard. Period.


A scholarly study was performed which showed that the five second rule is not based in fact.

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2006/07/04/health/webmd/main1774287.shtml


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Could be she's just a recent transplant or visiting relative from Arkansas.....hehehehehehe


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Mennonites here go Barefoot.Sign at the Store says No Shirt No Service but says nothing about Shoes because of this.On Sunday you will see them Barefoot going to Church,maybe carrying their Shoes.

big rockpile


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Joshie said:


> A scholarly study was performed which showed that the five second rule is not based in fact.
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2006/07/04/health/webmd/main1774287.shtml


Every restaurant I have worked in had a 10 second rule.
Hence the reason.....I don't eat out.:shocked:


----------

